# Suche Tourgefähten rund um Miltenberg



## magic^desire (22. April 2007)

Hallöchen 

ich fahre seit ungefähr 2 Monaten wieder intensiv Bike und da es auf die dauer alleine langweilig wird wollt ich mal fragen ob nicht doch der ein oder andere zu nem ausflug zu 2 oder zu 3 zu begeistern wäre  

lg die Jane


----------



## tyerax (25. Mai 2007)

Soweit ich weiß treffen sich in MIL am Zwillingsbogen Samstags mittags immer ein paar Mountainbiker, der Bikeladen da unten kann Dir da bestimmt weiterhelfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wieweitnoch? (27. Mai 2007)

Hallo Jane,

ich selber komme eher aus der näheren umgebung von Miltenberg. Wir waren  letzte Woche dort um ein paar Single Trails zu erkunden, war aber eher enttäuschend . Vielleicht kann man sich mal treffen und gegenseitig aushelfen, wie wärs ?

Einen schönen Gruß !    Stefan


----------



## magic^desire (8. Juli 2007)

klar sicher warum nicht wäre echt toll ... hoffentlich bleibt es mal wieder etwas länger troken ... denn ich kenne ne coole strecke durch den wald übern berg von miltenberg nach amorbach


----------



## wieweitnoch? (14. Juli 2007)

wieweitnoch? schrieb:


> Hallo Jane,
> 
> ich selber komme eher aus der näheren umgebung von Miltenberg. Wir waren  letzte Woche dort um ein paar Single Trails zu erkunden, war aber eher enttäuschend . Vielleicht kann man sich mal treffen und gegenseitig aushelfen, wie wärs ?
> 
> Einen schönen Gruß !    Stefan


Hi Jane,
schön das sich hier doch mal was bewegt! Bin gerade zurück aus dem Urlaub und freue mich das es bald losgehen kann . Das Wetter ist jetzt ja auch besser ( wieso war ich in Italien ??) also wie wollen wir Kontakt aufnehmen ?


----------



## Corratec-Biker (18. Juli 2007)

Hi ich wäre auch dabei.  
Komme aus Schmachtenberg. Ich fahre auch als mit ein paar zusammen. Treffen uns auch als in Röllbach..........siehe mein neu eröffnetes Thema von heute. 
Da könnte ihr gerne mal mit fahren, dass man sich gegenseitig kennen lernen kann.  

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## wieweitnoch? (23. Juli 2007)

Hallo Sebastian,

kennt ihr gute Trails bei Miltenberg und Umgebung ?


----------



## Corratec-Biker (23. Juli 2007)

In der Umgebung Miltenberg fallen mir Leider keine Trails ein. Ich fahre in der Gegend nicht als so oft. Mehr Richtung Geißhöhe und so.


----------



## EXXON (26. Oktober 2008)

ich komm aus miltenberg ^^ so also ich denke mal die meisten hier in miltenberg kenne ich o_0


----------



## mr_seatgrab (11. Mai 2009)

bin ebenso aus miltenberg
aber bin dirtjumper
fahr trotzdem gerne trails
gruß sebbi


----------



## Fully-rider123 (28. Juni 2009)

Kommt drauf an was du fahrn willst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr_seatgrab (5. Juli 2009)

fully-rider123 is en trottel
hi Daniel


----------



## EXXON (5. Juli 2009)

@mr_seatgrab wo fährst du hier in Miltenberg Downhill???

//edit: btw es gibt auch ne Interessengruppe Miltenberg


----------



## Fully-rider123 (6. Juli 2009)

ich fahr in mil so ein bissl downhill und freeride


----------

